#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Redes Ftth e Projetos

## RogerioMaciel12

Boa noite pessoal
Me chamo Rogerio Maciel e tenho uma empresa que oferece serviço de projetos de rede em fibra optica para pequenos e grandes provedores, implantação e ampliação de rede.
Atendemos todas as regiões do Brasil
Adequamos sua rede as novas exigências das operadoras de energia elétrica.
Ja temos mais de 80 km de projetos executados e em pleno funcionamento
entre em contato pelo Watts ou ligue 55984161258 


Alguns dos nossos projetos

----------

